# Wipers/Emergency lights come on..



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Model, year and mileage please.


----------



## vmedrano (Sep 2, 2015)

Chevy Cruze 2012 LS


----------



## vmedrano (Sep 2, 2015)

34,481


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Negative Terminal issue? Sounds freaky. Try disconnecting your battery for like 10 mins, and see if that 'hard resets' the issue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to take your car someplace where your battery can get a full load test. I'm thinking it's getting weak and the voltage during cranking is falling so low the car is flipping out. Just about everything in the Cruze is controlled by computer, so it's going to be really strange when the power gets flaky.

Ten years ago, you knew it was time for a new battery when the radio station presets would clear after starting.

If that's the original battery, it's had a pretty good life.


----------



## vmedrano (Sep 2, 2015)

It's been only 3 years. Is that normal for a battery life? I have heard many answers in regards to how many years a battery lasts. 

VM


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

vmedrano said:


> Hello,
> I recently started experiencing that when I turn on my car the wipers and emergency lights come on. And I didn't not leave these on the previous night. The wipers even spray out the bug cleaner! Please help!
> 
> VM


Hi VM, 

Very sorry for this unexpected situation involving your wipers! If you need any assistance with this further, I would be more than happy to reach out to the dealership on your behalf. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

vmedrano said:


> It's been only 3 years. Is that normal for a battery life? I have heard many answers in regards to how many years a battery lasts.
> 
> VM


According to JD Powers the battery is the most replaced item in a car in the first three years of ownership. Even more frequently than tires.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't mean any disrespect, but that's one of the funniest car problems I have heard in a long time. That would drive me absolutely bonkers, man...good luck.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

vmedrano said:


> It's been only 3 years. Is that normal for a battery life?


Yes. It's not unusual.


----------



## dee2014 (Nov 24, 2020)

vmedrano said:


> Hello,
> I recently started experiencing that when I turn on my car the wipers and emergency lights come on. And I didn't not leave these on the previous night. The wipers even spray out the bug cleaner! Please help!
> 
> VM


Did you ever figure out what the problem was.. I experiencing the same thing


----------

